# [SCP mit Java] wie kann ich Verzeichnisse anlegen?



## jakob (21. Jun 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich versuche mit http://www.ganymed.ethz.ch/ssh2/ Dateien auf einen SSH Server zu kopieren was auch gut klappt. 

Leider kann ich keine Verzeichnisse uebertragen. Kann mir hier jemand helfen?

Wie legen ich ueber SCP Verzeichnisse an?


```
public class CopyTo {
	
	SCPClient scp;
	
	CopyTo(String FileOderVerz, String remotePfad, String mode, String host, String user, String passwd) {

		try {
			/* Create a connection instance */
			Connection conn = new Connection(host);

			/* Now connect */
			conn.connect();

			/* Authenticate */
			boolean isAuthenticated = conn.authenticateWithPassword(user, passwd);
			if (isAuthenticated == false) {
				throw new IOException("Authentication failed.");
			}
			
			/* scpClient starten */
			scp = new SCPClient(conn);
			
			scp.put(FileOderVerz, remotePfad, mode);

			/* Close the connection */
			conn.close();

		}
		catch (IOException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace(System.err);
			System.exit(2);
		}
```

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## meez (21. Jun 2006)

Der Client ist nicht gerade der Hammer...Aber ich denke so kannst du mal Verzeichnisse anlegen:


```
conn.openSession().execCommand("mkdir <verzechnis>");
```


btw. http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/


----------



## jakob (22. Jun 2006)

Hi, 

das Jsch hab ich auch probiert, leider scheitern die Beispiele schon mit diesem Fehler:


```
com.jcraft.jsch.JSchException: Session.connect: java.security.NoSuchAlgorithmException: Algorithm DH not available
```

Egal mit welchen Rechner ich mich verbinden will.

Kann hier vielleicht jemand helfen?

Danke und Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------

